# Plow Prep Pkg.



## Favatts (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm new to this site, and think its great. Lots of info to learn from. I was wondering where the wires are for the roof light on a 2004 Chevy 2500HD with plow prep pkg. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gadget (Nov 22, 2003)

Should be above the headliner, center of door opening. Runs up from the right 'B' post.

j


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

FA.........HOLD UP !!!!
.....The wires run from bottom to top
in the LEFT Rear B pillar. NOT the Right !

If you have a reg cab the easiest way to find is pull the 
plastic piece in the LEFT corner of the cab next to rear
window

You are looking for a Brown+ and a black wire-

Check out this link for full GM plow prep. info:

https://www.gmupfitter.com/secure/html/publicat/bull/bull27.pdf

.........geo


----------



## ih82plow (Dec 23, 2003)

I have a 2003 with the exstended cab and I was able to find mine at the door latch stricker up by the head liner on the driver side.If you pull the liner down slightly at that point and shine a lite in there you see a wire rolled up in about a 5" diameter loop.Thats the one its taped to the roof I grabbed mine with a coat hanger and pulled it write over no problem


----------



## stanza (Sep 28, 2003)

is it hard to install the light kit?
does the headliner come off easy and go back in easy?


----------



## ih82plow (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stanza _
> *is it hard to install the light kit?
> does the headliner come off easy and go back in easy? *[/QUOT
> 
> All this is is a switched power source,No special light you just put anything you want in.Had I not gone for stobes I would have installed the female recepticale of the cigarette lighter and just used a plug in type light


----------



## stanza (Sep 28, 2003)

i bought the lights for the roof.
I was wondering if the headliner came out easy since i would have to drill holes for the light wires to come in the cab.


----------



## ih82plow (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stanza _
> *i bought the lights for the roof.
> I was wondering if the headliner came out easy since i would have to drill holes for the light wires to come in the cab. *


I decided on a roof mounted visor with running lights built in lund has an excellent product for the truck


----------



## menchhofer (Jan 30, 2003)

We used the wires from the roof light to power strobes..works well...makes a nice easy stock installation.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

IH..............On my ex-cab thats how I pulled my wires out!
To take the plastic piece off the B pillar you have to remove
the rear seat and seat belt.............PIA !!!!!!

Stanza..........Gotta be VERY careful with that headliner !
It is held up with CHEAP plastic clips. If you break them
you are in for a hassle !

I just got a male/female plug and mated them to my strobe
and factory wires. Plug/unplug and remove as necessary!

I just hide the truck side plug in the headliner when not in use.
I just run it out thru the door jamb when needed..........geo


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

WARNING...............

Before you do anything......TEST those wires for power first!

I have read posts at "the other site" that GM FORGOT to
put the power wire to the dash switch on some 03-04s.

So a few folks have had to make a trip to the dealer to
fix!

According to the GM upfitter site I posted you will be looking
for brown + and black- wires.

Print it out and keep......Lotsa good info....................geo


----------



## Gadget (Nov 22, 2003)

Am I wacked or what - page 6 shows that bundle running up the 'right' passenger side 'B' post - what am I looking at wrong ??


----------



## stanza (Sep 28, 2003)

thanks geo, have a happy everyone.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

NO its not you Gadget !........Its GM !

The pic is screwed up on the GM upfitter site ! I think the artist was buzzed the day he drew it !

At first we thought the wires were in the ex-cab door !
NAH...Couldn't be !

Had a few of us scratching our heads when the new body
style came out in 99 searching for those wires !

Dealers were clueless !!!!!!!!!!!!!!............geo


----------



## Favatts (Dec 30, 2003)

I want to thank everyone for your help. Sonjaab, I like the way you wired up your light. If I can find those wires I will do the same. Thanks Again


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

STANZA & FAV..............Just a thought.........

Instead of yanking the headliner you could take down
your overhead console. Its only held up with one ?
screw in the front of it and tabs in the rear.........

Let it down and it will be far enough back to fish
out the factory aux. light wires....... then drill
a hole from the inside out and hook up the wires.........

If you drill from the top down...make sure you vaccuum up all
the metal chips.. If they get wet they rust and stain the
headliner !

Heres another....You could lead the wires out the back of the
roof....Just take off the 3rd eye brake light and lead them
out there............

Almost forgot about those !!!!!!!!!...........geo


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Nice file, any chance you would have something about the OBS trucks? My 98 has the prep package but don't know what all it gets.


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

BOWTIE..............Sorry I never could find any info on
88 and up OBS GMs plow prep. except what the dealer
brochure said.

I assume the OBS trucks had the same stuff as 99 and up.

NEVER did find the aux. light wires on my 90-94-97 GM
trucks. Didn't wanna tear up the headliners looking so
I just used a mag. mount light pluged into the cig. lighter.

Amber flashing light required by NYS law while plowing !

Dealers were clueless where the wires were !

Again MANY thanks to the person who posted that GM link 
here a few years back when we got our NBS trucks!....................geo


----------



## Favatts (Dec 30, 2003)

I know this might sound like a stupid question, but I just want to make sure I'm in the right area for the wires. I don't want to be tearing down the whole headliner looking for them. So by the looks of page 6 on the Gm upfitter site, I should look where the front door and back door meet on the drivers side on a ext. cab. Thanks again......Favatts


----------



## ih82plow (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Favatts _
> *I know this might sound like a stupid question, but I just want to make sure I'm in the right area for the wires. I don't want to be tearing down the whole headliner looking for them. So by the looks of page 6 on the Gm upfitter site, I should look where the front door and back door meet on the drivers side on a ext. cab. Thanks again......Favatts *


Sorry but what year is your truck?

Mine is an 03 silverado with the plow package and I have a button on my dash board for this wire. Do you have a button to turn on your light?

IF YES

I found mine write where you described it I just pulled off that piece of molding and fished it out with a coat hanger


----------



## Favatts (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm sorry. My truck is a 2004 Chevy 2500HD Ext. Cab with the plow prep pkg.


----------



## ih82plow (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Favatts _
> *I'm sorry. My truck is a 2004 Chevy 2500HD Ext. Cab with the plow prep pkg. *


Do You have the button on the dash?

I did not pull down my headliner You dont have to

Where in new york are you? I am in rockland county if your close I get it out for you


----------



## Favatts (Dec 30, 2003)

Yes ih, I do have the button on the dash. I am in Oswego County.
Thank you very much for the offer to help, but I am going to give it a try Saturday. I'll let you know how I make out......Favatts


----------



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

On a somewhat related note, does anyone know how long it takes or if it's worth it to swap torsion bars from a prep 2500HD to a non prep 2500HD. I plow with the non prep and my buddy has the prep but doesn't plow.


----------



## Favatts (Dec 30, 2003)

Just wanted to thank everyone for there input on the roof light wires. I put the light on the truck yesterday, and the wires were right above the drivers side door. Worked out perfect. Will get some pics soon. Thanks again........Favatts


----------



## timm9 (Dec 19, 2001)

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone at Plow site! The amount of knowledge that is offered and shared on this site is equal to none! I just (last night) took delivery on an 04 GMC with the plow prep package and a Boss V. I have been running on 3 to 4 hours of sleep with all of the snow (see our live web cam at www.skibear.com) and was ready to do a non-typical beacon install on the new truck tonight to get up and running until I saw the info about the dash switch. thanks again. You have just saved me a ton of time, not to mention some money!


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

FAV.......Glad ya found those wires ! It took a few of us
some trial and error to find those bad boy wires !

Hey you live in Oswego...I am in Hannibal........We gotta
hook up sometime for a cold one !

TIMM.......Great to hear ! Wow a lot of snow out yer way !
Great link to your site................
We will get our usual 170 inches this year again..........
Good luck with the new rig!............geo


----------



## Favatts (Dec 30, 2003)

Sonjaab, Anytime you want to go for a cold one you just let me know...............Favatts


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

TTT...................


----------

